# Pyrenees Pics



## Tony (Feb 26, 2010)

We have had a surprise litter from our guard dogs and wanted to showthe little guys that are growing SO FAST!

Here's Mama Annie:







And some of her cute little guys.


----------



## Reble (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Tony, my husband just loves those dogs...


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2010)

Tony, they are sooooo adorable!!!



:wub


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 26, 2010)

So cute. Nothing like foals and puppies to chase away the winter blues


----------



## Tami (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness...they are simply adorable......


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 26, 2010)

Precious puppies to cute


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh, my gosh, Tony!

They are sooooo precious and adorable!! If you have to have a surprise litter - it couldn't be any cuter then these little guys!!

I love the pictures!!


----------



## Marnie (Feb 26, 2010)

OMG, they are so cute, if I could have one, I wouldn't even beable to pick. I'd like to just squeeze and hug every single one of them!!


----------



## runaway ranch (Feb 26, 2010)

They are so cute! I have a a year-old female and Bella is a wonderful dog!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 26, 2010)

OMG, how cute! I LOVE Pyrs. Strangely enough, right now I have two Australian Shepherds and one Beagle!


----------



## barnbum (Feb 27, 2010)

Whoa--they are off the cuteness scale!



How big do they get lb wise?


----------



## Tony (Feb 27, 2010)

Probably around 90-100 lbs, but I have never weighed them.


----------



## susanne (Feb 27, 2010)

I want!

That last photo looks exactly like my Maltese -- although I'm sure that puppy is already at least twice her size.

One of these days I'll get my Pyrenees...


----------



## wingnut (Feb 28, 2010)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## Dona (Mar 1, 2010)

They are adorable Tony......just like my Panda & Barney when they were little!

Pyrs are big dogs...but do come in varying sizes. Panda is on the big size, being 150+ pounds in his prime. Barney, on the other hand, will do good to see 100 pounds.

Pyrs are the absolute best dogs I've every owned.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm with Dona on this one - I love my Pyr



:wub



:wub



- if I didn't already have 7 dogs, one of those puppies would be headed my way - they are just waaaaayyy off the cute scale.

Thanks for sharing Tony

Stacy


----------



## sfmini (Mar 4, 2010)

Boy Tony, am I ever glad you live so far away from us or I would be tempted.

They are too cute.

We just haven't had luck with LGDs, won't stay on the property, didn't want to guard the horses.

Wish our Anatolian was a better watch dog, we have a very interesting situation where we come home on Tuesday evening two weeks in a row to find my two Billy Idol babies loose, and the two bred mares loose. You know, one week, I can believe someone forgetting to latch a door, but not two weeks, and not the same doors, and a different person feeding each of those mornings.

I think we are going to fire up the cameras, I'll be home recovering from a surgical procedure in prep for a major procedure the next day so I can amuse myself watching. I want to nail the person doing this, those are valuable horses and the lush grass should be coming soon if the snow ever melts!

Of course, that means I will have to stay awake, but Judy will be home with me. Just have to keep her away from the barn so our perp thinks we are gone as usual.

I think it is the kid across the street.


----------

